

Ask HN: Advice for 'sneaking' into dream school. - rblion

I really want to go to Georgia Tech. It is the best school for what I want to study and it would be a stimulating environment for me where I would be around passionate professors and like-minded students.<p>Two problems: 
1.) My high school gpa and SAT/ACT is not what most students have. A 3.2 and a 1800/27.
2.) Community college was so boring that I do not want to waste time there trying to take more classes to transfer. I'd rather try to get in as a full-time student.<p>Why do I think I am worthy of acceptance? 
1.) I want to study environmental engineering and industrial design so I can help solve problems that will affect all of us.
2.) I worked for my brother's startup (www.myriann.com) from 14 to 19 instead of participating in extracurriculars. 
3.) I am creating a science-fiction series that has an accompanying soundtrack and animation with my best friend.  
4.) A first generation college student from bottom half of income bracket. Worked a job since 14 to help parents pay bills and pay off debt.<p>Anyone have any advice, experience, or ideas?<p>Please and thanks.
======
falsestprophet
Any engineering school in the country will require you to take a year of
chemistry, a year of english, three semesters of calculus based physics, three
semesters of calculus, differential equations, linear algebra, and a bit of
programming. If you can't get good marks in these classes at a community
college, Georgia Tech engineering classes will destroy you. If you do get good
marks in these classes, Georgia Tech engineering will probably be very happy
to admit you.

These classes will likely be _less boring at a community college_ , because
you will have smallers classes taught by an instructors who are more or less
happy to be there (rather than auditorium-size classes taught by researchers
who have better things to do).

------
bartonfink
My first point of advice is to not lose the forest for the trees. Life is
about destinations, and not so much the paths we take to get there. You say
you want to study environmental engineering and industrial design to solve
problems, which is a laudable goal. However, it seems almost certain that you
could do that without going to GT. Obviously, you'd be happier if you went
there, but if GT slammed its doors to you that should not be a showstopper in
the long run. Perspective is imperative if you're trying to do anything
remotely difficult - which you are.

That said, let's focus on what you actually asked - how to get into GT 'under
the radar'. You're right that your GPA and SAT's don't seem stellar given GT's
reputation, and that may or may not be offset by your other circumstances
(supporting parents and intriguing extracurriculars). That said, there are
certainly avenues you could pursue which don't involve a direct application.
Community college with a transfer is probably the most likely for you, boring
as it may be. Are you from Atlanta? Can you talk to a professor at GT to help
flesh out your options? For instance, maybe take some courses at GT while
enrolled at a community college with an eye towards transferring? That would
help with the boredom aspect. Maybe they have a lab of some sort and could use
a volunteer for a while in exchange for a recommendation letter when you do
apply. You never know, but you need to get creative. With only a high school
diploma, you have less room to maneuver because eventually you will need to be
admitted to the general student body to get a degree (you can't, for instance,
be admitted as a provisional student as happens with graduate applicants). Be
creative, though - and don't constrain yourself needlessly.

Good luck!

~~~
blangblang
Just to continue this thought of 'avenues you could pursue which don't involve
a direct application': there's always graduate school. Prove your aptitude at
a school that will take you for your BS and then apply to GT for the next
step.

------
mian2zi3
Rather than wring your hands and worry you're not worthy, why not just apply
and see how it goes? If you don't get in through the front door, you can make
a plan from there. Of course, you still want to build the most compelling
application you can. Do your homework, talk to admission offers and professors
you might want to work with, etc.

------
WillyF
HN user Ramit has a really great blog post that answers this exact question:
[http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/turn-failure-to-
do...](http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/turn-failure-to-domination-
stanford-admission/)

~~~
rblion
thanks.

------
andrewtbham
[http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/07/27/the-
supersta...](http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/07/27/the-superstar-
effect/)

------
possibilistic
Go to Southern Poly, just up the road in Marietta. You'll be able to transfer
in about a year AND have the Hope scholarship.

~~~
rblion
Good idea. thanks

